# HEADS UP - DANKUNG 1632 tubing



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Last month Dankung announced a new tubing size - 1632 amber so I promptly ordered some, thinking it would be the zippitatious answer for BBs. I made up a tube set - 2" loops, 5" active, with 1745 cuffs (double at the loop), shooting thru a DK Luck Ring micro.*

*After only 12 to 14 shots, I noticed a tube beginning to break about 2 inches in front of the pocket. Puzzled, I immediately made up another tube set; after another dozen shots - BBs and a couple of airsoft, a gouge/break begins to appear near the pouch cuff. I haven't had time to make a third tube set but I plan to.*

*My frame is flawlessly smooth. I'm using a very small pouch thin pouch. It's possible that I received a bad batch. It's also possible that this tubing is too fragile for a slingshot application, although they described it as their new 'Premium' line of elastic. I know it's only two (immediate) failures but on the advice of Charles, I'm speaking up - it's never a good day for injuries. Please post if you're experiencing anything similar.*


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Bummer. What did Dankunk have to say about it?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't seem to find it on their website. I wanted to try it but it seems like I'll be sticking to my amber 1/8 tubing.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Bummer. What did Dankunk have to say about it?


*I haven't contacted them yet, but depending on forum feedback, I might. I sent 10 meters to a friend to test - waiting for his results.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> I can't seem to find it on their website. I wanted to try it but it seems like I'll be sticking to my amber 1/8 tubing.


*On their home page it will say new products, premium quality tubing, click in the box that sez 'No Picture Available'. Where do you buy your 1/8 amber. I have TexShooter's Hygenic (and love it) - is yours the same?*


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > I can't seem to find it on their website. I wanted to try it but it seems like I'll be sticking to my amber 1/8 tubing.
> ...


Similar, I have a source in the medical field. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Davidka said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer. What did Dankunk have to say about it?
> ...


First thing you should have done is to contact them and let them know there might be a problem...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I had that problem after a hundred shots or so from my 1/8" OD 1/16" ID tubing, looped at the pouch with a hitch, and that's where it broke. I'll try another one but doubt it was a fluke. I wonder if that part of the tubing gets battered by the pouch itself as it flies by? maybe i'll thread it through a short piece of 2040 and make the hitch knot with that... hmmmm....


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> I had that problem after a hundred shots or so from my 1/8" OD 1/16" ID tubing, looped at the pouch with a hitch, and that's where it broke. I'll try another one but doubt it was a fluke. I wonder if that part of the tubing gets battered by the pouch itself as it flies by? maybe i'll thread it through a short piece of 2040 and make the hitch knot with that... hmmmm....


I've tried the black stuff and I did find it odd, it almost had a "back wall" where the Amber is much more fluid in its stretch.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > Davidka said:
> ...


*No, I don't agree with that at all. I think the first priority is to alert users to a possible danger. I don't have confidence in large corporations to do the 'right thing', at least not promptly. A perfect example is General Motors staying silent about the ignition switch problem for TEN YEARS while the casualties mounted.*


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

As I know this tubing is use for making tube in tube style Pseudo-tapered band set.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

I was going to get some of this myself. They "do" seem pretty confident of it's 'Quality' - 'not for the beginner user' - which is right up Mr.Monkeynipples alley! But you say it is happening "near the pouch..." ... definately no chance of 'pouch attachment problem'? or, 'Band/Tube Jig' attachment problems...? Can they be attached another way that would rule "assembly handling [making a set up]" out of the equation??

Just trying to rule out all other variables to eliminate them from the 'cause' of breakage...?

I'll probably still get some AND another size: Yellow 20/40 [to give me a range of sizes to my selection]

Will be staying tuned.... :blink:


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

monkeynipples--- got some ordered to make a dedicated .177 bb shooter ---- got inspired by your first post about it .

*thanks for the heads up --------frank*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> monkeynipples--- got some ordered to make a dedicated .177 bb shooter ---- got inspired by your first post about it .
> 
> *thanks for the heads up --------frank*


*Hey Frank, I've had three failures with this 1632 but my friend Oldmiser, has had zero failures in three tubesets, thinks maybe I have a bad batch. Could be, or maybe it's something I'm doing wrong - I really haven't figured it out. One of OM's attempts was with a full looped tube set - he was quite impressed with it. Be careful, good luck.*

*Ward*


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

this stuff must be pretty strong and tuff if the british use a similar size in fishing rigs ----maybe just a bad batch ---


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well so far the 1632 tubing has held up well for me..I made a couple of pesudo-taper sets...1" loop & 2" loop..5" active to pouch

and 1 set just looped & tied at the pouch....each band set now has approx 200 shots....tubing still looks new yet...

So I think Mr.Monkey Nipples has a bad batch of tubing......I sent him a bag of 1632 tubing less about 3 feet of 10 meters..

so he can make some tube sets.....enjoy my friend....

But in all reality of tubing I like Tex's Hygenic tubing best 1/8" x 3/16"....IMO any way...great zip..smack down when hit the

soda can..in fact goes right thu the can...I only have 20 feet indoors to work with....Shooting BB'S.......~AKAOldmiser


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Last month Dankung announced a new tubing size - 1632 amber so I promptly ordered some, thinking it would be the zippitatious answer for BBs. I made up a tube set - 2" loops, 5" active, with 1745 cuffs (double at the loop), shooting thru a DK Luck Ring micro.*
> 
> *After only 12 to 14 shots, I noticed a tube beginning to break about 2 inches in front of the pocket. Puzzled, I immediately made up another tube set; after another dozen shots - BBs and a couple of airsoft, a gouge/break begins to appear near the pouch cuff. I haven't had time to make a third tube set but I plan to.*
> 
> *My frame is flawlessly smooth. I'm using a very small pouch thin pouch. It's possible that I received a bad batch. It's also possible that this tubing is too fragile for a slingshot application, although they described it as their new 'Premium' line of elastic. I know it's only two (immediate) failures but on the advice of Charles, I'm speaking up - it's never a good day for injuries. Please post if you're experiencing anything similar.*


This will make a great pouch tie , what do you think about that ?


----------

